# Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2013)

Kam zwar erst nach Redaktionsschluss fürs Mag rein, ich bringe das dennoch gerne..
Auch hier im Forum und nicht nur im Mag:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...aks:-aus-dem-tagebuch-einer-praesidentin.html

Musste mehrmals grinsen.....



> *VORSICHT: satirisch, sarkastisch, politisch unkorrekt, überzogen!!*
> 
> Wer dies nicht für richtig hält oder meint dies nicht ohne Schaden überstehen zu können, sollte nicht weiterlesen!
> 
> ...


----------



## labralehn (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

Hallo Thomas, gute Recherche. Leider vermisse ich den Eintrag im Tagebuch, in dem, dem alten abgewählten Parteiverein nachgeheult wird. Sollte so um den 22. September 2013 gewesen sein. 17 mal ist es gut gegangen und beim 18. mal gings in den Hosenanzug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

Satire, nix Recherche - und zudem nicht von mir..
Da wars dem Exhortisten wohl wieder mal zu viel..


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

Haha, Sauber. So muss nen verregneter Sonntag Vormittag anfangen.


Danke dafür, Gruß Toxe


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

Da gibts doch was von Ratiopharm.
 Irgendwas muss es doch gegen den Dunning-Kruger-Effekt (DKE) geben.
Symptome sind doch klar zu erkennen:


*Personen die:*

*dazu neigen, ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten zu überschätzen,*
*überlegene Fähigkeiten bei anderen nicht erkennen,*
*das Ausmaß ihrer Inkompetenz nicht zu erkennen vermögen*


----------



## Deep Down (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

Ich piesel mich ein! #r

Christel lass jucken!


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

:m Schöner Text 
Ich befürchte, diejenigen, die die gewählt haben, ist überhaupt nicht mehr zum Lachen zumute.
Möchte zu gern mal live hören, was da intern wohl über den großen Prasi-Griff gequatscht wird. |rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

Satire oder Pasquill ?

Wird Zeit das die HV kommt, dann gibts endlich wieder neues Futter #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Satire oder Pasquill ?
> 
> Wird Zeit das die HV kommt, dann gibts endlich wieder neues Futter #h


 
 Ganz klar Satire- und das auch noch richtig gut!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*

Das ist so treffend, da bleibt einem das Lachen im Halse stecken.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Christelleaks: Aus dem Tagebuch einer Präsidentin*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das ist so treffend, da bleibt einem das Lachen im Halse stecken.


Naja, von wegen russischer Finkelsteiner...
#d

SCHWÄBISCH, wenn scho!!


----------

